# Adelaide or Canberra - Which one to choose to live in?



## Armin (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I have to choose either SA or ACT to live in for at least next 2 years of my life. I have invitation form both governments to migrate there.
I've read a lot about both capital cities yet I can't make up my mind.
I'm a sociable person and I enjoy socializing and entertainments. I know Adelaide is a bigger city with more population but Canberra is nearer to Sydney and Melbourne.
I've read that Adelaide has less accepting and friendly people compared to other Australian major cities, is that right? (that's just what I've read, not implying anything myself)
I prefer cooler weather, so probably Canberra has an advantage here.
The most important criteria is the job opportunities. I'm in ICT and Management fields. Which city do you think would be easier to find job in?
And it's ironic that if I'm not successful in finding job, Adelaide would be cheaper to live in if I'm not mistaken. Until I can manage to find one.
I hope you guys can give me some clue.. THANKS!


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

If it was me, Canberra all the way. Both of the cities are boring as hell, you get to see it all in 2 weeks. However Canberra is very close to winter/ski resorts and Sydney. With great night life, weather and beaches Sydney can be a good place to spend the weekend. 
I didn't find then "un accepting" at all, both places are friendly.


----------



## Armin (Oct 10, 2012)

naoto said:


> If it was me, Canberra all the way. Both of the cities are boring as hell, you get to see it all in 2 weeks. However Canberra is very close to winter/ski resorts and Sydney. With great night life, weather and beaches Sydney can be a good place to spend the weekend.
> I didn't find then "un accepting" at all, both places are friendly.


Thx naoto!
Ya, in fact I'm into colder weather, snow and stuff. But I always wonder if i can ever live 2 years in a city with only 400K population like Canberra. How boring is that!? It's like you know everybody in the town and see the same person again and again! 
And most of this population are employed by the government. I doubt it would be easy to find a job in the private sector for myself, or even enough opportunity and space to run my own business.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

Armin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have to choose either SA or ACT to live in for at least next 2 years of my life. I have invitation form both governments to migrate there.
> I've read a lot about both capital cities yet I can't make up my mind.
> ...


From a job perspective, I would suggest Adelaide as Canberra has jobs mostly for Australian citizens. You might find it hard cracking a job there. Having said that, I don't mean to say that Adelaide has plenty of job openings for ICT. It's a tough call but atleast I don't see many job adverts for Adelaide on SEEK with a requirement "MUST BE AN AUSTRALIAN CITIZEN TO APPLY".

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## ramin11 (Oct 12, 2012)

According to my friends who live in Australia, you'll find more job opportunities in Adelaide.


----------



## louisecm (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi there!

I live in Sydney and I would definitely recommend going to Canberra. Both Adelaide and Canberra are very boring and there really isn't a lot to do and see there so I'm sure after a month you would be bored. At least living in Canberra you are able to travel to Sydney easily for weekends, go skiing or even go to Melbourne. It's a lot harder to travel to other places from Adelaide (but still possible) but flights are more expensive from Adelaide too.

Good luck!


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

*canberra or sydney*

hi all ,
kindly suggest which option is much better applying for canberra or sydney .
i have read that canberra job prospects are not good ..................kindly revert ASAP as i have to apply for state sponsorship soon


----------



## kar007 (Mar 6, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> hi all ,
> kindly suggest which option is much better applying for canberra or sydney .
> i have read that canberra job prospects are not good ..................kindly revert ASAP as i have to apply for state sponsorship soon


I have been to Adelaide and had a chat with folks living there, I got an intuition that they are quite happy with the city. The positive points they have highlighted is cheap houses and rent as well as little traffic congestion. The downside being not too many activities going around the city and relatively quieter night life. Having said that if you are bringing your family, you have to decide what are your priorities! Of course job opportunities are limited in Adelaide.

Cheers


----------



## kar007 (Mar 6, 2013)

I also use Cost of Living cost of living comparison to figure out cost of living in Adelaide and other cities. It is quite accurate in my opinion!


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

kar007 said:


> I have been to Adelaide and had a chat with folks living there, I got an intuition that they are quite happy with the city. The positive points they have highlighted is cheap houses and rent as well as little traffic congestion. The downside being not too many activities going around the city and relatively quieter night life. Having said that if you are bringing your family, you have to decide what are your priorities! Of course job opportunities are limited in Adelaide.
> 
> Cheers


THANKS kar007 . i am by profssion chartered accountant and my husband also . and is there any opportunity for ca in canbeera only v both will be cuming


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

I live in CBR and agree with coolsnake that most white collar jobs here are that for Aussie citizens as these jobs need security clearance...


----------



## kar007 (Mar 6, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> THANKS kar007 . i am by profssion chartered accountant and my husband also . and is there any opportunity for ca in canbeera only v both will be cuming


Hi Ankita,

I'm not sure about Canberra but CA/CPA have a good prospect in Australia. I think you need to do a bridging course to get CA of Australia. My suggestion is to enrol for a bridging course and simultaneously look for a job.

All the best


----------



## mello555 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi Ankita,
I'm a Chartered Mgt. Accountant. Got CPA membership through MRA with CIMA. Its better if you can apply before getting in Australia. They will give a free assessment if you get CPA membership.

Hope this helps


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

To the OP,

As per jobs perspective... 85% (+/-) of the jobs in ACT requires a kind of 'Government Clearance' that can only be obtained by Citizens.. So u might find it hard to look for already limited jobs opening ... however, in SA, no such 'Clearance' issues...

If u decide to move to ACT, please be 100% sure about this 'Clearance' issues beforehand through either folks living there or talking directly to embassy people in ur country.

In my view, Jobs are probably the most important factor.


----------



## adameve (May 27, 2013)

ANKITAKHARBANDA said:


> THANKS kar007 . i am by profssion chartered accountant and my husband also . and is there any opportunity for ca in canbeera only v both will be cuming


ankita its not that u cant find job in cnb..i have a ca frnd in Canberra..in long term even both of u Will be aus citizens.even m plan ss of act.


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

adameve said:


> ankita its not that u cant find job in cnb..i have a ca frnd in Canberra..in long term even both of u Will be aus citizens.even m plan ss of act.[/QU
> 
> hmmmm shud i appy CPA from india


----------



## ANKITAKHARBANDA (Apr 16, 2013)

Sunlight11 said:


> To the OP,
> 
> As per jobs perspective... 85% (+/-) of the jobs in ACT requires a kind of 'Government Clearance' that can only be obtained by Citizens.. So u might find it hard to look for already limited jobs opening ... however, in SA, no such 'Clearance' issues...
> 
> ...


hi sunlight , 
can u please tell me the procedure hw we can get security clearance before hand or through embassy . do we need to know someone there who is a citizen there or what procedure do we need to follow to get secuirty clearance from embassy 
kindly revert on urgent basis


----------



## KrunalvPatel (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I am new to this forum. I have a confusion to whether apply for skilled worker visa or not. I am database administrator with 6 years experience. I have checked with immigration consultancy, they said there is no job problem for IT people. Is that true? Please guide me so that I can proceed for Visa process.


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

KrunalvPatel said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have a confusion to whether apply for skilled worker visa or not. I am database administrator with 6 years experience. I have checked with immigration consultancy, they said there is no job problem for IT people. Is that true? Please guide me so that I can proceed for Visa process.


Jobs are not impossible to find but no red carpet is laid at the airport.

With the right skills and attitude you can get lot of progress in Australia.

Having said that first step for you is to go through skillselect.gov.Au

Also go through booklet 6 on skillselect site for calculations of points .

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

KrunalvPatel said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I am new to this forum. I have a confusion to whether apply for skilled worker visa or not. I am database administrator with 6 years experience. I have checked with immigration consultancy, they said there is no job problem for IT people. Is that true? Please guide me so that I can proceed for Visa process.


I would'a PMed you but you are new. 
You want to move from UAE to Aus ? From a tax free life into a life filled with taxes ? If bayt.com would have been efficient, and if *I* had to choose, it would always be the Middle East. I would really encourage you to take a look at your decision again.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

happybuddha said:


> I would'a PMed you but you are new.
> You want to move from UAE to Aus ? From a tax free life into a life filled with taxes ? If bayt.com would have been efficient, and if I had to choose, it would always be the Middle East. I would really encourage you to take a look at your decision again.


Maybe the OP doesn't want to live in a place where they'll be treated like a second class citizen, forced to work long hours for less pay, in an artificial city in the middle of the hot and unforgiving desert. Just saying.


----------



## KrunalvPatel (Jul 4, 2013)

I am working in Indian based company so there is no guarantee after 4 years whether my company will remain me in UAE or send back to india. My skill set is part of subclass 190 and schedule 2. So my designation is part of that. Please let me know my friends that I should stay in ACT or I can work anywhere in Australia because my designation is part of subclass 190. !!!!


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

KrunalvPatel said:


> I am working in Indian based company so there is no guarantee after 4 years whether my company will remain me in UAE or send back to india. My skill set is part of subclass 190 and schedule 2. So my designation is part of that. Please let me know my friends that I should stay in ACT or I can work anywhere in Australia because my designation is part of subclass 190. !!!!


As a part of subclass 190 you are obliged to work in the state for 2 years .

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## KrunalvPatel (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank You my friends to guide me..  How the job market in ACT for IT ??


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

KrunalvPatel said:


> Thank You my friends to guide me..  How the job market in ACT for IT ??


It job market is OK .
No red carpet for non citizens.

Federal agencies and department require security clearance given only to Australian citizens

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## KrunalvPatel (Jul 4, 2013)

So you mean to say there is a problem to get job who are not citizens and holding PR visa??


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

KrunalvPatel said:


> So you mean to say there is a problem to get job who are not citizens and holding PR visa??


It is not a red carpet.

When you see sites like seek.com.au always see if the job listed has any Australian citizenship requirement

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## KrunalvPatel (Jul 4, 2013)

Yeah I have seen tht. and also seen NV1 security clearence.. what is that??


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

KrunalvPatel said:


> Yeah I have seen tht. and also seen NV1 security clearence.. what is that??


Check https://www.google.co.in/url?sa=t&s...Meip8V4bqxbb6ErNc0OlD_A&bvm=bv.49405654,d.bmk

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## KrunalvPatel (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank u Friend..  Is this NV1 the process to do after get landing to australia??


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

KrunalvPatel said:


> Thank u Friend..  Is this NV1 the process to do after get landing to australia??


You need citizenship to apply for security clearance

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## KrunalvPatel (Jul 4, 2013)

ohk.. got ur point.. thanks friend..


----------



## adameve (May 27, 2013)

hi any idea whether we can find casual/privaye jobs in canberra, at least for paying bills.whats rents like and expected earnings in casual jobs


----------



## adameve (May 27, 2013)

isnt there nothing for new expats in canberra?apart from jobs req citizenship?


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

adameve said:


> hi any idea whether we can find casual/privaye jobs in canberra, at least for paying bills.whats rents like and expected earnings in casual jobs


Yes you can

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## indianinact (Apr 6, 2013)

adameve said:


> isnt there nothing for new expats in canberra?apart from jobs req citizenship?


Check seek.com.Au most listings are there . if it says security clearance they need citizens

Sent from my android phone using Expat Forum


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

Armin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have to choose either SA or ACT to live in for at least next 2 years of my life. I have invitation form both governments to migrate there......


Hi Armin

How did you get an invitation from both SA and ACT? SA specifically asks you to choose 'SA' only in the EOI if you want to be nominated by SA.

I ask because my occupation is in both SNOL lists, but I thought I am forced to choose only one of them in my EOI.

Thanks.


----------



## chris5550 (Jul 25, 2013)

Even I had the same question in my mind. How is it possible to get SS from both ACT & SA


----------



## libu.v (Sep 22, 2013)

chris5550 said:


> Even I had the same question in my mind. How is it possible to get SS from both ACT & SA


Hello Chris,

Hope you are doing well.

I had a small question related to Immigration to SA. 

I was planning to apply for Victoria for SS for . the Job Code 261314- Software Tester. However, I was informed by the agent that lately there have been lot of rejections due to Supply more than Demand problem. I was told that I could try for ACT or SA for Job Code 263213- ICT Systems Test Engineer. I believe, you are into IT and based in SA currently. How is the Job Market for the ICT Test Professionals in SA? Do we have sufficient opportunities? Or do you think ACT is a better option? 
At this moment, my ACS process is on and I awaiting the results for that.

Please let me know. Any information would be very helpful.

Thanks,
Libu


----------



## chris5550 (Jul 25, 2013)

libu.v said:


> Hello Chris,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


Hi Libu,

My Job code in 224711 - Management Consultant. I am waiting to apply for SA SS in July'14. Hence would not be able to respond to your query Anyways good luck for your positive outcome from ACS!


----------



## libu.v (Sep 22, 2013)

chris5550 said:


> Hi Libu,
> 
> My Job code in 224711 - Management Consultant. I am waiting to apply for SA SS in July'14. Hence would not be able to respond to your query Anyways good luck for your positive outcome from ACS!


Hell Chris,

Thank you for your reply.

Regards,
Libu.


----------



## odraodra (Aug 10, 2015)

Any new insight would be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------

